# low profile layout opinions



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm looking to pick up a new blind for hunting ducks and honkers early in the season when they're still in the wheat stubble fields. I'm wondering if the rogers lp is my best option or if I should look at one of the blinds that are essentially just a backboard with a blanket you throw over. Do the lp goosebusters still stand out bad in stubble being only 12in tall? Never seen any of the backboard style blinds in person so I'm not sure how much better they conceal


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Doesn't matter, just stubble any blind up good and your ready to go.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

get one you will be comfy in all season with heavy clothes. Then stubble and dig it in if possible


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

If your hunting the stubble, it doesn't matter what type of blind you are using, you will be able to eliminate it with the stubble NO problem. No need to dig blinds in, in stubble wheat.


----------



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

Your thinking is correct. Common sense will tell you the smaller the blind the easier it is to hide. The sleeping bag styles are easiest. The LP style like the FA X-landr, Cabelas Mobile 1 or Rogers LP take more stubble and create a larger profile. The monster blinds take a ton of stubble and leave a huge profile until you start digging them in. Even then you have to leave more exposed for the doors than the smaller blinds. If you have the money get one of each and use the big blind only in corn stubble or grass. If you are looking for a good all around blind the LP style blinds work great. I'm 6'4" 260 and use the FA X-landr which is what the Rogers LP is modeled after. I love that blind, but it is still plenty noticeable in wheat stubble. Most people are happy just getting the birds in range before they flare. If you want to be able to have birds land and feed right around you consistently you need to do more than just lay a big blind in the field and add a ton of stubble.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Tough to beat a power hunter when hiding.


----------



## smellson (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input so far. I've already got the full size goosebuster that ill be using in corn fields, I've just never liked the profile of the full sized blinds when hunting wheat. I've always thought about just making a backboard and covering up with burlap and stubble but a few of the newer blinds look like they'd be much more convenient. I saw banded has a new one called the keyhole? As much as I can't stand belding, the blind does look interesting


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I use a ground force for everything. Wheat, bare ground, beans, corn (chopped and harvested with a stalk chopping head), alfalfa, you name it and I have never had birds flair because of the blind and my shots are anywhere from 10 to 35 yards depending on the day.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have a dozen different blinds of all shapes,sizes and colors. If you only have one blind go low.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

If you are hunting stubble wheat for waterfowl, you are hunting early season birds, which are rather easy to kill so like I said before, cover up your blind with wheat stubble and sit back and smash em. You could have one of Fred Zinks A-frame blinds in the wheat field and kill ducks and geese when their feeding patterns are related to wheat. :thumb:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Tough to beat a power hunter when hiding.


21" tall if you don't modify them, and the stubble straps are looser than my ex gf. No thanks.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

shooteminthelips said:


> Tough to beat a power hunter when hiding.


Can't agree more!! Bought one last season and I can say it has its ups and downs. Good for early season before it gets to cold!! I took the bars out on the blinds lid to drop me another 4 inches. Put a pad of some kind underneath you to keep you comfortable!!! Not a fan of having my gun sitting out of the blind but if you don't have to much wind to stir the dirt up you should be good to go.


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

If you want to hide, get a power hunter. If you need it lower, all you need to dig in is the back bar. Nothing hides as well as that blind.


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

The GHG ground force is great in the wheat camouflage! blends in well with wheat and corn so you can use it all through the year. It also sits lower then most metal framed coffin blinds! Stuff it up decent and put your blinds in the shadow of your full bodies and you are set!


----------



## dms (Aug 3, 2008)

Anybody have any information on this blind from Rig em Right? Looks to be low profile.

http://www.rigemright.com/shop/accessor ... blind.html


----------



## UNDStraitMeat (Apr 15, 2013)

Check out the new rig em right blind


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I love the hitman layout blind. 16 inches high and sets up in literally 10 seconds. I hate face shields and always hunt w a face mask, so no face screen needed. I


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

Power hunter - if your wanting a low profile take the middle bar out. Keep a honker shell next to u and before you cover up set it on your lap. Without digging this is probably the best hide u will get


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Rogers lp for me. Love em. Cheap too. Hundred bucks right now


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Gillie suit !


----------



## TINGER (Mar 23, 2008)

GHG GROUNDFORCE very quick set up, the killerweed camo is awesome in just about every field besides beans and very low profile while staying comfortable.

Powerhunter is the most uncomfortable blind i have hunted out of, makes shots to the right for a right-handed shooter difficult and the mesh head cover is very annoying.


----------

